

Ask HN: Pre-installed Ubuntu Linux Workstation Vendors? - dawson

Can anyone recommend any UK based vendors (apart from Dell) who sell pre-installed Ubuntu Linux workstations? I'm looking to buy a couple for the office and don't want to have to go through the effort of sourcing supported parts to build the units myself.
======
mooism2
I've bought machines with Debian and Red Hat (back in the day) preinstalled
from <http://dnuk.com> and would buy from them again. I've never bought a
machine with Ubuntu preinstalled from them, but they do give the option.

~~~
dawson
Looks great and awesome configuration options. Thank you!

------
hasenj
System76 will start shipping to the UK soon

[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/system76-to-begin-
shippin...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/system76-to-begin-shipping-to-
the-uk-end-of-this-month/)

------
davidw
What's wrong with Dell? I've had pretty good luck with both the computers
themselves and the service.

~~~
dawson
Nothing! I just can't find any reviews within the last 2 years. What did you
buy and how have you got on?

~~~
davidw
Not a workstation, but a laptop - I have a Latitude e6500, and it's worked
fine over the last year. I had a previous one, which had a problem, which Dell
fixed very quickly:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2007/11/20/and-were-back-in-
actio...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2007/11/20/and-were-back-in-action)

And that was a US-purchased laptop in Innsbruck, Austria. Not bad at all.

